# Java und C++



## Mi (16. Nov 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe ein kleines Porblem.

Ich habe einen kleinen Java Server geschrieben und möchte nun, dass dieser mit meinem C++ Client kommuniziert. Dies funkioniert auch, da mein C++ Programm den String richtig empfängt,aber wenn  ich den empfangenen String der MessageBox(Funktion in C++) übergebe versteht dieser es falsch und ich bekomme als Text in meiner Message Box komische Zeichen.
Ich weiß nun nicht ob es an Java oder an C++ oder vielleicht am Zeichensatz liegt!
Bitte um Hilfe!
Danke im Voraus!
MfG

Mi


----------



## tfa (16. Nov 2011)

Auf welche Art  und Weise kommunizieren denn Client und Server? In solchen heterogenen Landschaften würden sich Webservices anbieten. Am besten ist natürlich, den Client auch in Java zu schreiben.


----------



## HoaX (16. Nov 2011)

Wir wissen weder welche Text übertragen wurde noch welche Zeichen komisch dargestellt werden...da können wir nur raten.

Wenn ein "a" falsch dargestellt wird, dann ist etwas faul, wenn es aber nur Umlaute und Sonderzeichen betrifft, dann ist es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der Zeichensatz. Schreib halt den String in deinem C++-Programm in eine Datei und lass dir den Inhalt in einem geeigneten Editor mit verschiedenem Zeichensatz anzeigen. Oder mach dich schlau und schau dir die Bytes an, welche in deinem String stehen.


----------



## Dit_ (16. Nov 2011)

Wie werden die Strings bei dir gesendet?

hast du schon mit 
	
	
	
	





```
"string".getBytes("ISO-BLABLABLA");
```
 experimentiert?

Du muss uns schon zeigen wie du den String sendest und empfängst.
Evtl. \0 am Ende hinzufügen? Kann man nur raten...


----------

